# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Macro Alga

## Luis Filipe Coradinho

Boa noite,

alguém me pode ajudar a identificar esta macro-alga?

Obrigado a todos,
Luis

----------


## João A M Gomes

Olá Luis
Parece Caulerpa serrulata
Abraço, João

----------


## Luis Filipe Coradinho

Boas,

obrigado pela resposta. Sendo Caulerpa é seguro ter no aquário como redutor de nutrientes? Não tem perigo de ter a transformação asexual?

Obrigado mais uma vez,
Luis

----------


## Florbela Tavares

olá Luis.

Ainda nada sei de aquarios ando só a aprender....

quando vi o seu post, fui pesquisar um pouco sobre as Caulerpas.

Vi esta página e achei interessante partilha-la consigo.

Caulerpa

Espero ter ajudado.

----------


## João A M Gomes

Olá outra vez



> é seguro ter no aquário como redutor de nutrientes? Não tem perigo de ter a transformação asexual?


Ao longo dos anos, tenho cultivado várias espécies de Caulerpa, incluindo C. serrulata e nunca assisti a um episódio de reprodução sexuada em nenhuma delas. De acordo com alguma bibliografia disponível, C. racemosa seria a espécie mais propensa a provocar esse tipo de "acidente". 
Como exportadoras de nutrientes, as Caulerpa são menos eficientes que outros tipos de algas, nomeadamente as que crescem nos ATS, mas responder-te-ia que sim à primeira questão. No meu caso, a C. serrulata que cultivei era uma variedade um pouco diferente da que possuis e nunca constituiu uma praga, ao contrário de, p. ex., C. prolifera e C. taxifolia. Estas últimas, não as deixaria no aquário, mas podem prestar bons serviços numa sump ou refúgio.
Abraço
João

----------


## Luis Filipe Coradinho

Boas,

obrigado aos dois.

Abraço
Luis

----------

